# Found a tame white pigeon



## harmonia (May 27, 2013)

I found a very sweet, very tame white pigeon on my patio today. She sat there quite awhile and didn't seem to want to go anywhere so I picked her up. She seemed to enjoy being stroked. I instantly fell in love with the gentle little sweatheart. Anyway, I made a "house" out on my back patio using an old rabbit hutch lined with newspapers. I hope it's not too cold there. Being in southern california, it doesn't get very cold. I put some blankets around the hutch to keep some of the draft off tonight. The pigeon seems healthy. I'm not the best judge since I have had lots of pets but never birds. I gave her a bowl of water and some wild bird seed. I don't know if she needs gravel or something else to eat. I don't know if she will be okay walking on a flat surface or if she needs to perch on something. She has several bands on her legs which I plan to check on to see if I can find her rightful owner. In the meanwhile, I would like to be sure I'm caring for her properly. Any advice would be much appreciated.

JD


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird.

Please bring the bird inside and follow these instructions first: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Make sure the bird is eating and drinking, most important. Once you get all the letters and numbers off the band please post them here.*


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The page doesn't seem to be working. If the bird looks healthy and is eating and drinking you are doing great so far. Yes it needs grit to help in the digestion. They do like flat places to perch. If you can get the number of the band you can find out who the bird belongs to. They may or may not want it back. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tjc1 said:


> The page doesn't seem to be working.


*It is working now.*


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep it is, first time it just keep saying no such page


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

If the pigeon is pure white and tame, might it be one of those doves/pigeons that people sometimes release at weddings/funerals, therefore not having an owner? But as it has rings this seems unlikely, unless they are company contact details.


----------

